# Guided imagery



## Mysticjive (Apr 3, 2006)

I use guided imagery meditation cd's to help with my depression and anxiety. It even helps with my DP. The nice thing about them is that they make you feel like you are in a different place. When I can't leave the house because my DP is to bad it is one way I can feel like I am somewhere else without actually being anywhere else.


----------

